# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Запись DVD-8

## dinos21

Записывал двд-8гига на скорости 8-испортил, поменял скорость но 4 -запорол. 
 Запись на dvd4.5,на cd ,без проблем.

Прошу поделится опытом как решить эту проблему.  



Мой комп:dell dimension3000 2.8 память-.1gig Windouws XP home edit
 привод-PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 dual laers
 прога Ashampoo Burning Studio 9

----------


## Cheechako

Попробовать другой софт/диски: при использовании для записи DVD-9 CDBurnerXP проблем не замечал :confused:

----------


## dinos21

Cпасибо, диски я менял тот-же эфект, придётся поменять софт, попробую CDBurnerXP.

----------


## Cheechako

Вообще-то есть множество (бесплатных) программ для записи CD/DVD (например, http://soft.softodrom.ru/Программы/?...as=4&type=rf); классика - в смысле размера - Small Cd-Writer (правда, иногда пишет очень медленно).

----------

